# HHD en externe?



## drs (22 Août 2004)

Salut a tous

on m'a passé un hdd scsi interne 40mo pour récupérer des fichiers dessus. Ni une ni deux, je le branche dans mon boitier scsi connecté sur mon IIfx.
Mais là, point d'interrogation au milieu de la disquette, et le IIfx ne démarre pas.

Est ce que les disques internes sont paramétrés d'usine sur l'id 0 (donc conflit avec le hdd interne de mon IIfx)?
J'ai vu sous le disque deux séries de 2 broches:
Une estampillée SS, EP et WS avec un jumper sur EP
L'autre A0, A1 et A2 avec aucun jumper.

Est ce que un de ces deux séries correspond au réglage de l'id scsi?

Merci d'avance

Alex


----------



## albin (23 Août 2004)

tu devrai mettre l'adresse 4 car le 0 est la carte le 1 le dd interne.
le disquette avec le poitn d'intérogation veux dire qu'il ne trouve pas de disque systéme.
change l'adresse si cela ne marche toujours pas change encore le numéro.
a+


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2004)

en mettant un jumper sur A2, tu devrais obtenir l'adresse 4 (2 puissance 2), 
un jumper sur A1 te donne 2 (2 puissance 1)
un jumper sur A0 te donne 1 (2 puissance 0)

Si tu n'as aucun jumper---> adresse 0

Si tu veux l'adresse 5, il te faut un jumper sur A0 et un sur A2, etc....

Si tu n'as pas de jumper sous la main, un petit point de soudure à l'étain entre les 2 picots fera l'affaire


----------



## Langellier (17 Juin 2014)

J'ai récupéré un boîtier scsi. J'ai mis dedans un disque de 50 MO avec système 6.0.5 et configuré les cavaliers de la façon suivante : A0 et EP. J'ai aussi enlevé les deux broches de la terminaison scsi.
Le disque est bien reconnu par mon mac Plus ; mais n'est pas démarrable. je ne comprends pas pourquoi.
Ma configuration est-elle bonne ?
Quand je sélectionne le disque externe pour fixer le re-démarrage, j'ai une alerte : "Impossible de fixer l'application de démarrage sur [nom de disque] : ce n'est pas un volume de démarrage."


----------



## edd72 (17 Juin 2014)

C'est quoi un HHD?


----------



## claude72 (17 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est quoi un HHD?


Un HDD dislexique qui a des problèmes d'écriture et qui ne se relit pas


----------



## jb07 (17 Juin 2014)

Langellier a dit:


> mais n'est pas démarrable. je ne comprends pas pourquoi.
> Quand je sélectionne le disque externe pour fixer le re-démarrage, j'ai une alerte : "Impossible de fixer l'application de démarrage sur [nom de disque] : ce n'est pas un volume de démarrage."



Ben je ne vois pas ce que tu ne comprends pas : ton disque ne contient pas de système, tu ne peux pas démarrer dessus. Normal. Mais tu peux glisser / déposer le dossier système de ton disque de démarrage actuel vers le disque externe. S'il y a assez de place, il deviendra démarrable.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2014)

mais il nous dit qu'il y a mis un système 6.0.5!

Je vois 2 possibilités... soit le dossier système n'a pas été "béni" (il faut que l'icone de dossier comporte bien une petite pomme), soit le formattage du disque n'est pas bon (de mémoire, il y avait une case à cocher lors du formattage des disques pour qu'il soit rendu démarrable. Une histoire de secteur de boot...)

(soit encore, c'est l'éternel problème des chaines SCSI, du numéro attribué au disque, et de leur terminaison... il faut tester en attribuant un autre numéro sur la chaine et en supprimant ou mettant le cavalier de terminaison. SCSI Probe devrait aider à diagnostiquer la chaine SCSI)


----------



## Langellier (18 Juin 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> mais il nous dit qu'il y a mis un système 6.0.5!
> Je vois 2 possibilités... soit le dossier système n'a pas été "béni" (il faut que l'icone de dossier comporte bien une petite pomme), soit le formattage du disque n'est pas bon (de mémoire, il y avait une case à cocher lors du formattage des disques pour qu'il soit rendu démarrable. Une histoire de secteur de boot...)
> (soit encore, c'est l'éternel problème des chaines SCSI, du numéro attribué au disque, et de leur terminaison... il faut tester en attribuant un autre numéro sur la chaine et en supprimant ou mettant le cavalier de terminaison. SCSI Probe devrait aider à diagnostiquer la chaine SCSI)


Ce mac Plus n'ayant pas d'autres disques que celui-ci, j'ai pensé que n'importe quel n° SCSI convenait, j'avais choisi A0 = n°1, parce qu'il y avait des traces de soudure qui gênaient sur les deux autres emplacements. Finalement, j'ai pris un autre disque dur avec SCSI n°5 et maintenant tout fonctionne.


----------

